# Cups / Avahi - Not Working

## vlynd

Hi There!

I'm trying to get a Network Printer working. In the cups-interface on localhost:631, the network printer is listed at "Discovered Network Printers". Adding works as well. But I cant print anything on this printer as it tells me:  "Unable to locate printer "BRN_E6E224"."

Googling around, I came to the notice, the printer has to be reachable via avahi-resolve-hostname, which does not work in my case:

```
avahi-resolve-host-name -a4 192.168.123.248

Failed to resolve host address '192.168.123.248': Timeout reached
```

Also, with avahi-discover, I dont see any printer or else in my LAN.

Here is the relevant part of my nsswitch.conf:

```
hosts:       files dns

#hosts:       files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
```

When I use line #2, no dns is working at all on my computer.

My rc-list:

```
       NetworkManager |      default                 

            alsasound |      default                 

              apache2 |      default                 

         avahi-daemon |      default                 

       avahi-dnsconfd |      default                 

             bootmisc | boot                         

                cupsd |      default                 

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

                 gpsd |      default                 

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

             net.eth0 |      default                 

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

        openvpn.frupn |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                 

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

                  xdm |      default                 

```

Also, I got the global flags avahi and zeroconf enabled.

Where is the error in my avahi-setup?

----------

